# putting audio cassette tapes on CD's



## lgpiano (Jun 16, 2001)

I want to put audio cassette tapes on CD's. I have MusicMatch/Jukebox 5 with no documentation. How do I do it? Is there better software that I can use? I am presently using Nero 5.5 to burn CD's. Nero works fine. What do I do?


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

If you have a taape player and a line in plug you can turn cassetes into cds. First I need to know what kind of tape player you have like a tape dek or one built into a boombox of somekind it will make a big difference.


----------



## lgpiano (Jun 16, 2001)

I have a tape deck. I plugged wires into the back from audio out to line in (in the back of my computer). I played a tape that came through my computer speakers so I know that it's going through there. After that I'm lost. What do I do? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jthelpless (Apr 4, 2001)

lgpiano, 
From time to time I will have songs on a tape that I would like to burn on cds i.e. original songs of my own and others. One way that I do it is plug your tape deck into the mic input on the back of your computer instead of the regular line in then use a recorder like windows sound recorder or you can go here and get cool edit which is what I use

http://www.syntrillium.com/cooledit/

Now with the trial version you can only save up to 1 min of an mp3 but you can save any file longer than 1 min in a many different number of formats. As far as my ears can tell there is no loss in sound quality from a wav to an mp3 but wav files use much much more HD. If you decide to part with the money in the full version you will lose any limitations that are on the trial version. Then press record then play on your tape deck.

Hope this helps!









[Edited by jthelpless on 06-19-2001 at 06:10 AM]


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

I reccomend you use Musicmatch Jukebox at http://www.musicmatch.com you can use the line in, theres no limit to the MP3 size and its 100% free it justs asks you to upgrade. I use it and it works great.

Note:I don't have 6.1 wich is the latest so I don't know if the new one has all the same features, although it should.


----------



## Georgieboi (Jan 25, 2002)

I am trying to do the same thing. I just downloaded MusicMatch Jukebox 7.2. I connected my cassette player to the Line In jack of my audio card (SB Live!). The software wont record. When I searched the Help it states that Line In recording, such as recording from a tape player or turntable, only works on the the upgrade version, not the free version of MM Jukebox.

I am flumoxed!! Can anyone record from the Line In using the free version of MM Jukebox?

BTW, after searching some of the messages here on this subject I found a reply to one where someone wanted to know why anyone would want to record from cassettes when most music is available in other formats? Duh, is it possible that people made karaoke tapes or other tapings unavailable in other formats???

George


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

I can record fine, I've already done it with 8 tapes on the free version but I have 6.00.0255, not 7.2(I thought they were at 7.10.107), you might try searching for something else at ZDNet's Free Download Section


----------



## Georgieboi (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey thanks for the advice. Went to ZDNet and found the 7.1 version. Uninstalled my 7.2 and installed 7.1 but still it says that to record from vinyl and tapes you need to purchase the upgrade--bummer!

Apparently earlier versions recorded from tapes and record albums without the upgrade to MM Jukebox Plus.

Where can I go to download earlier version?

Thanks
George


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

You can't download earlier versions because they don't want anybody getting something for free that they now require you to pay for, I prefer earlier versions of things the new stuff is crap they spend all their time making it look fancy when all it does is suck up system resources and you can't really use it, well at least the way I use it with 25 other programs running.

I have found an old unupdated site with a link that works wich I have tested(after testing about 15) it's

http://91music.com/soft/musicmatchjukebox_6000255.exe

You can download it there its 8.44 mb wuch is the same size as mine, you got lucky as hell on this one, I can never find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Georgieboi (Jan 25, 2002)

I want to thank member Hrumachis for his invaluable assistance to me in this matter. Again, this forum has come through.

I downloaded the older version of MM Jukebox and it solved my problem without my having to resort to paying for the feature I needed in the upgrade version. I can now record from the Line In jack on my sound card.

As an amateur vocalist I have made a few cassette recordings I wanted to put on compact disc for posterity. I have just completed the first of several transfers I will eventually make. BTW, I am using a simple, inexpensive Sony Walkman tape player, since I am unable to hook up my stereo cassette deck to my computer for logistical reasons. I bought a $4 cable from Radio Shack to make the hook up work. It is a 1/8" stereo mini jack to 1/8" stereo mini jack cable.

Thanks,
George


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

i am in a similiar situation ... for my church, we normally record to tapes, and now, our church wants to also make it available onto the internet (not live) and onto a portable MP3 player....

how would i go about doing this? church is buying MP3 players that can play both MP3 and WMA .... i just downloaded windows media encoder.....would that be the best way to do it? or would i try digitizing the incoming message/songs into one file, and convert it into a MP3 or WMA file ?

but how would i record the the incoming message and songs (live) into a file ? would windows media encoder work fine for saving it as a WMA file ? then from there, we can transfer it to the internet and onto the MP3 players?

what would you suggest?


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

I would reccomend you avoid Microsoft as much as possible, I would go with MMJB you can record something live into the computer as MP3, whatever is going into your line in, you just need a stereo mini adapter(standard headphone jack). You can upload those unto your website if you like so people can download them but I would reccomend you get Real Producer Plus instead and turn them into Real Audio that way they won't take up as much space on your server, it would be a streaming thing though, people couldn't download them into MP3 players that way if thats your aim but if your handing MP3 players out to your congregation from your computer then it should work fine.


----------



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

FYI - I have used the WAV format to record from a cassette then ripped the WAV to MP3. It takes a bit of time but I could tell very little difference from the cassette to the MP3 file. By the way, this method can be used with just about any kind of analog audio that you can plug into the soundboard.

Steve-x8086

Thank you very much for the MMJ 6. link.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Hrumachis334,

Thank you very much for the MusicMatch Jukebox link.

John


----------

